# Usb 2.0 active extension cable



## gibbsy09 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi i just got a new 10m extension cable for my printer it is plug and play and windows installed the driver no problem, but i keep losing my internet connection it is saying server not found and i was not having this problem until i fittted the cable so i am guesing the cable is the cause but i didn't think that an extension would cause this problem any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

What happens when you unhook the new cable? 

Doubtful that the cable had anything to do with the problem. However, the printer drivers might have had something to do with it. Did the printer come with software? Was it installed? Or just drivers installed by Windows, without going online to search?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

IF it's the extension cable, then disconnecting it should resolve the problem.

Also, you are exceeding the cable length per the spec: USB.org - FAQ: Cables, Connectors, and Networking

In any case, odd and doubtful that the printer cable would affect your internet connection, unless that is also over USB.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, wow, didn't notice that...10m? That's 33'. 

I'd want to go through 2 powered USB hubs for that. And if you're running a USB WiFi device, like Dogg mentioned, that long cable might affect your networking.


----------



## gibbsy09 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the replies i have disconnected the cable and my internet works fine, to let you know the full story i have had my printer for ages and everythings been fine, but i decided to move it's location because where i had it wasn't very covenient so i decided to get an extension but i read about the spec and all that stuff first and i went for a 10m cable with an active repeater so i thought it would be fine, itis plug and play so it installed the driver and i printed something off but a few minuts later my internet was down so i took away the cable and it's fine, i even tried it without the repeater and connected the 5m cable that i got with the package and the same happened internet crashed.

So i know you all think it is not the cable but it is some coincidence that my internet just started to play up as soon as i got the cable, but i would really like to able to use the cable and that is why i am seeking help oh lastly i forgot to mention my internet is hard wired, it is i wireless router but i decided to have it hard wired but my daughter connects to it with her laptop thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

By "hard wired", I assume you mean using ethernet/Cat5 cables (RJ45 connectors on the PC NIC and the router input)?

I don't doubt what you are seeing, I just don't see a correlation between the PC NIC and the USB ports. Especially as this has all worked previously. The only apparent change (aside from the cable), would be the drivers that were installed for the "repeater".


----------



## gibbsy09 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes it is connected with cat5, it is interesting what you say about the repeater driver though because now my internet is starting to play up a little and i am having to turn my router on and off to get connected again is there a way i can uninstall the repeater driver and if i have to do without the cable then i have to, but i was hoping you guys could maybe come up with a solution i hate being beaten especialy with a stupid cable lol, plus it cost me £12.

I am not a complete novice with my pc but i am no expert either how would a driver affect your internet connection and is it possible to install a different driver for the repeater, i no you guys may think it is my internet but it has been solid for over three years, and all green lights on router are lighting up fine and are solid, so i really do think it is something i have done, hence fitting the cable my pc just doesn't like it thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows automagically installs drivers for most USB devices. Once they are installed, there isn't an easy way of removing them.

You can try updating/reinstalling the NIC drivers.

Also, you shouldn't just assume anything. You may spend a lot of time trying to fix a "PC issue", only to find out later your internet, router, or modem is actually faulty.


----------

